# Silent Paint Remover vs Paint Shaver?



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

http://www.silentpaintremover.com/ or http://www.paintshaver.com/ Anyone have experience with either or both of these?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

you can make homemade versions of these, i saw a guy on utube and he built one for $50. It works great but is slow like all paint removal processes.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

By the way, I cant believe that 200 hours labor youre charging costs less than steel siding for that building. Or not close enough for them to choose that then to pay all that money for removal and then paint again. But what do I know...


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> you can make homemade versions of these, i saw a guy on utube and he built one for $50. It works great but is slow like all paint removal processes.


I think I saw that a couple years ago.


----------



## StefanC (Apr 29, 2009)

I made a "silent paint remover" once. Worked about as well as the one you buy and it cost me around $60. It's a slow process but it works great. 

I ended up melting the power cord on the metal base and never got around to fixing it.


----------



## reynoldspainting (Jun 12, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> you can make homemade versions of these, i saw a guy on utube and he built one for $50. It works great but is slow like all paint removal processes.


There are always these too. Put a handle on it.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I built one (silent paint remover). It worked fine, but had grounding issues and if you touched it to anything metal it would pop the breaker so I added a GFI to it which help. Only play around with it a bit. If I did it over again, I would just buy one. If you factor in your time to build one, you might as well buy one most likely. Then you also get a nice case for it (at least I would hope so).


----------



## StefanC (Apr 29, 2009)

Here's the one I built, worked great till I cooked it.


----------



## StefanC (Apr 29, 2009)

DeanV said:


> I built one (silent paint remover). It worked fine, but had grounding issues and if you touched it to anything metal it would pop the breaker so I added a GFI to it which help. Only play around with it a bit. If I did it over again, I would just buy one. If you factor in your time to build one, you might as well buy one most likely. Then you also get a nice case for it (at least I would hope so).


Sounds like you needed to isolate the ends of the bulbs from the metal frame.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Thats pretty cool Stefan. Thanks for posting. Now Im curious whats parked next to it sporting the Hoosiers?


----------



## StefanC (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks, Thats an old AWD eclipse I used to race. I was trying to use the heat stripper to remove the undercoating.


----------

